# senior sibes still enjoying work/play



## stajbs (Jun 5, 2010)

Okay, going to give this a shot, but expect I will mess it up. MollyWoppy asked if I had any bikejoring photos but I only had a few on the computer and I frequently catch the doogs after they've gone by. I've also added Blaze and Silva our current sibes weight pulling a few years back. Silva was in novice class because it is fun, and she still thinks you can fly and still pull weight. Unfortunate
















View attachment 774


View attachment 775


View attachment 776
ly weight pulling requires four paw drive. lol


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Thanks so much for the photo's. Man, I'd do that in a second it would be so much fun. From my experience (now I realise it's very sedate) bike riding with my dog I can only imagine you are on the edge of control like a runaway downhill train. Your husband is a brave man! Did he ever can out and get hurt?
I really enjoy seeing dogs working at the job they were created to do, and you can see the joy on their faces as well.
I'm starting to wish I lived in a colder climate as I'm becoming quite partial to husky's.


----------



## stajbs (Jun 5, 2010)

Neither of us tanked out on the bike while bikejoring, but one day we were both riding on the runners of the sled instead of one in the basket and we were going into a downhill curve. The sled did not turn and track well despite our racking the sled. Well we racked it so hard the drive bow broke off in our hands and we did a face plant in the snow. Hubby rolled over, caught one of the runners, I picked myself up and got up to the front of the team to stop them because they were looking at us like we were idiots (or I would not have caught them) and we limped back to the truck, downhill very carefully because you always want tension on the lines downhill because the dogs lean into the harness. Once we got them down the hill, hubby hung onto what was left of where the drive bow connects and it was near the end of the run on a flat, the dogs were trotting and he made it back safely. It was nerve wracking because we could have lost the team but it sure wasn't boring. 

I was just looking at the one pic of the bikejoring and you can tell it was the beginning of the season because poor Jewel was quite chunky at that time. We always started the season with short jaunts and by the time she had her fall coat blow she was in shape. Jewel is the silvery white sibe, she was an awesome leader and Aurora taught her. I wish I had some photos of Aurora she was such a pretty girl. From show lines, short legged and not built for running but she could move out and was so light on her feet. She was also the one who could poop on the move. lol

MollyWoppy, the first time we tried bikejoring we had helmets, and knee pads on because we fully expected to smack smartly into the trees. lol In sanctioned events helmets are required.


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

These are awesome pictures and really good quality since the dogs are moving! I always find it's hard to catch dogs in motion on my camera. How old are the dogs? They look pretty young to me and really strong. :twitch: If you hadn't called them seniors I would've guessed 3 years or so!


----------



## mischiefgrrl (Oct 28, 2010)

Very nice pictures - that looks like a LOT of fun!


----------



## stajbs (Jun 5, 2010)

Thanks, 
Cavepaws, our strongest weight puller was Thorn, he is pictured in the other thread with just a head shot I think. A black and white boy. 

The dogs weight pulling here are Blaze and Silva who are still with us, they were approximately 8 and 9 when these pics were taken, they are about 12 and 13 now. The last pic is also Blaze and Silva Bikejoring and they would have been maybe 9 and 10 then. The other photos of dogs running were Jewel and Ice. Jewel is looking mighty chunky but she was also a strong weight puller and a great lead dog when we ran 4 or 5 dogs at a time. Jewel is probably about 9 in these photos, Ice who you can't really see was probably about 6. 

Bikejoring was a favorite fall activity and a great way to start out with shorter distances to get the dogs conditioned again for the season. For some reason we always made Jewel chunky over the summer. I blame that on my husband, he always fed the evening meal and he was a bit heavy handed with food. Figures he is the skinny one of the two of us. lol

These were some great years with some awesome dogs and we miss them with all our hearts.


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

Well they are all gorgeous dogs! It looks like they have fun weight pulling too. Was it easy teaching them all to work as a team? I've never actually seen a team of huskies at work but it would be so cool to see one day.


----------



## MissusMac (Jan 6, 2011)

What fun! I would love to put my sibe to work like that. As it is, we're sticking to agility for now :smile:


----------



## stajbs (Jun 5, 2010)

Gorgeous sibe MissusMac. Always thought about agility, but never got that far. My work hours prohibited being able to attend classes. I love the photos of your sibe!!


----------

